# Rory McIlroy has just had a pop at Butch



## britzie (Apr 25, 2011)

Rory McIlroy has just had a pop at Butch on twitter.

If I'm too young to know if I like a course or not Butch is too old to coach...... #patronising #stuckinhisoldways

Think Rory has embarrassed himself with that comment.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

And the same can be said of any patronising know it all commentator who thinks they can criticise any player without recourse. Personally, I quite often watch the golf with the sound turned down so I don't have to listen to their innane babble


----------



## TangoWhiskey (May 17, 2011)

Big Hobbit said:


> And the same can be said of any patronising know it all commentator who thinks they can criticise any player without recourse. Personally, I quite often watch the golf with the sound turned down so I don't have to listen to their innane babble


Surely you don't mute the dulcet tones of Peter Alliss?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

TangoWhiskey said:


> Surely you don't mute the dulcet tones of Peter Alliss?


Sir Peter the Great can be hilarious, and occasionally a bit risque.

That said, I remember Alliss having a pop at Nick Dougherty for a lack of effort on the practice ground during a poor spell of form. A prime example of its best to keep your mouth shut until you've got all the facts. Dougherty was spending every spare moment at his mother's bedside, and she had died that week. Dougherty was furious and had a right pop back, and deservedly so.

Mistakes happen but Alliss didn't use airtime to apologise, which I thought would have shown him as a 'real' man.

Monty has made a foray into commentating recently and although I think he's good/intelligent he hasn't got the hang of shutting up when the camera is showing someone playing a shot. Hopefully it'll happen but I did mute him.


----------



## TangoWhiskey (May 17, 2011)

Big Hobbit said:


> Monty has made a foray into commentating recently and although I think he's good/intelligent he hasn't got the hang of shutting up when the camera is showing someone playing a shot. Hopefully it'll happen but I did mute him.


Ironic, no? :laugh:


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I am with Hobbit, as I too sometimes mute golf commentary when watch a golf tournament. More golf with less talk is my motto. There are a few I will listen to. Aliss is one of them, and I also like to listen to Miller, McCord, and Feherty. All of them for different reasons. Aliss is the better of the bunch. 

As for the McIlroy and Butch debate, it's not a big deal for me. The youngster has game, and the oldster has a track record of coaching success. The Euro players have the American players on the ropes right now, and are enjoying their own time in the sun. 

Please disregard the advertisement in the following link as they are most likely empty claims.

golf-announcers, what do you think of them?


----------

